# Recommend a good book on Christology in the festivals outlined in Leviticus 23?



## xirtam (Jul 16, 2013)

This is not for me, but I'd be interested nonetheless,


> Can anyone recommend a good book on Christology in the festivals outlined in Leviticus 23?
> 
> I'm looking for something exegetically sound, fairly detailed and practical for the Christian's faith and living.







In Christ,


----------



## Rev. Todd Ruddell (Jul 16, 2013)

Andrew Bonar, in his commentary on Leviticus, is good in my opinion.


----------



## kodos (Jul 16, 2013)

Nice, I had not realized that Bonar had written a Christocentric commentary on Leviticus. Rev. Adam King recommended his commentary on the Psalms to see them in a Christocentric fashion and it never struck me that he might have written on other books of the Bible in such a way. Thanks!


----------



## Peairtach (Jul 16, 2013)

Patrick Fairbairn may be the best book on the "Typology of Scripture" and includes an extensive section on the feasts.

I think it's free online somewhere.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xirtam (Jul 16, 2013)

Thank you, Gentlemen.


----------

